# Philips A5.600 speaker setup



## Azhrei (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

Before I am faced with having to dump them because I have no use for them, I would like to ask if there is any way I can use these speakers. They are from the Philips DVD580HC/051 combined dvd-drive and speaker set. Manuals for the dvd player (if necessary) and speakers seperately can be found here -

Philips 580M

Philips A5.600/00D

While the speakers connect via phono, there is a specific 9-pin mini din port labelled "MULTICHANNEL 5.1", and this connects the subwoofer - and all the speakers - to the dvd player. This is the problem with it - this proprietary connector that I have been unable to find an adapter or converter for on the 'net. The centre speaker accepts IR input from the dvd remote. What I'd like to do is be able to hook up these speakers to our media pc, and eventually an AV receiver that we intend to purchase soon after Christmas. I remember these speakers as being very powerful and instead of buying a new set, I'd love to be able to use these. As it is, I cannot do anything with them other than hook them up to the dvd player they came with, and since we've moved onto Blu Ray and digital, we have no need of dvd anymore.

Can anyone help? Does anyone know of these speakers and this cable? I can take photographs if necessary. Here are some I found on the 'net -

http://images02.olx.in/ui/3/68/85/1...ips-A5600-Seismic-Power-51-Speaker-System.jpg

Here you see the phono outputs and the 9 pin mini din connector. You can also see a powered port which the centre speaker also connects to alongside the usual phono plug.

http://s3.amazonaws.com/kpsurplus_images/6fb8b98a15da82022adb303869a49cae9b461868.jpg

The rear of the dvd player, where the connector is labelled "MULTI 5.1".

Any help would be great, guys.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't find one of those connectors/cables either. :huh: I don't think it would be worth it to use those speakers. Time to start new.


----------



## ADRIANDELAGR (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi there ! I hope my posting is not coming too late ,yet if it is ,at least I hope it will be helpful for other persons interested . As I may see from your pictures , you have there on the backside of the DVD a coaxial and optical input , ideal for a 5.1 (surround )PC sound-card .As I know,for blu-rays this is not available ,at least cause the rumors say that the producers are protecting authors rights from duplicating the blu-ray content by not putting coaxial or optical outputs on blu-rays ,just HDMI outputs .Anyway this , at least , could solve a part of the problem ,just keep in mind that you have to have the DVD always ,which I hope you still do (have it) . There might be an option to check for such an adapter at a PHILIPS SERVICE .They might have one (finally they are the proprietary) .Hoping that this was helpful ,I wish you good luck and ALL THE BEST !!!


----------

